# for sale: 1932 C.C.M. Light Delivery Bicycle with Pixie Motor



## pollydoodle (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a 1932 CCM Light Delivery Bicycle with a Pixie Motor. Motor is seized. Front basket missing. Bike is a bit rusty but all in all not in bad shape. I am not a collector but would love to see this old bike go to someone who is a collector and appreciates its historical worth. Make me an offer please. I am not to good with the computer but as soon as I can get some help I will attach a picture.


----------



## Wayne Z (Mar 10, 2012)

What part of the world do you live in?


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Mar 10, 2012)

I collect CCM bicycles and I'm very interested. PM sent


----------



## tobytyler (Mar 10, 2012)

what is a ccm bike really don't know toby


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Mar 10, 2012)

CCM - Canada Cycle & Motor company est 1899


----------



## tobytyler (Mar 10, 2012)

thanks got it


----------



## pollydoodle (Mar 10, 2012)

I am from Eganville, Ontario, Canada. Just a little info on this bike.... From 1939-1945 during the 2nd World War CCM's cycle manufacturing facilities were taken over by the Canadian government and declared an essential war service. Two simple, one speed bicycles were manufactured and then shipped in wooden crates to the Canadian Army. In 1932 CCM (Canadian Cycle And Motor Company) introduced the light delivery bicycle , a freight bicycle with a stronger frame made of heavier gauge tubing and a basket. In the late 40's a "Pixie" bicycle motor was installed to assist with heavy loads and climbing hills.


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Mar 12, 2012)

any luck with pictures? Still very interested


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Mar 13, 2012)

if you get that thing cruiser bike kid, you can look at my carrier and get measurements to restore yours.

that's a good find...


----------



## gtflyte (Mar 30, 2012)

*Hello Pollydoodle  is the pixie still available*



pollydoodle said:


> I have a 1932 CCM Light Delivery Bicycle with a Pixie Motor. Motor is seized. Front basket missing. Bike is a bit rusty but all in all not in bad shape. I am not a collector but would love to see this old bike go to someone who is a collector and appreciates its historical worth. Make me an offer please. I am not to good with the computer but as soon as I can get some help I will attach a picture.




If still available I live about 4 or 5 hrs away and would be interested in viewing.I collect CCM Bicycles and Bicycles with motors.

You could email me your cntack imfo or I can email you my imfo.
gtflyte@hotmail.ca


----------

